# Letter to our



## dixie (Mar 5, 2006)

members are in the Mail, I mailed them Friday and heard from a couple of our guys from here they got theirs Sat. The guys not invited back are aware of it, so, if you don't recieve yours by, say wedsday, call me and I'll re-send yours. I want to say thank you to Phil Harris also, Phil's just one more example of what being at Woody's is all about, Phil was gracious enough to share his thoughts and his clubs rules with us, thanks Phil.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 5, 2006)

I got mine yesterday thanks dixie...Looks like the weather is warming up..i will pm you my work schedual some time and we can try to get a trip together.


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds great Shadow, just let me know when, with the weather breaking the way it is, I want to get started on that new food plot ASAP also.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 5, 2006)

if you need some help let me know i would be more than happy to do some work on them...i do miss doing things like that since i left south ga.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 6, 2006)

Got mine as well.  Thanks Dixie.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine Too, Thank You!


----------



## dixie (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww now dawg, you KNOW I'm the prettiest of the two, but I understand why you'd think she's my daughter, we hear all the time how much we favor, but I guess thats what happens when your married to a first cousin!!     ---- JUST A JOKE guys.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 28, 2006)

when the April 15 deadling passes for the old members put me on the list  please sir  thanks   eddy moore


----------



## dixie (Mar 29, 2006)

Eddy, I added you when you sent me your info


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Steve


----------



## pbk84 (Apr 5, 2006)

any openings


----------



## dixie (Apr 6, 2006)

pbk84 said:
			
		

> any openings


While I won't know how many til about the end of this month, I know right now, yes we do have some.


----------



## dawglover73 (Apr 7, 2006)

Let me say this-  and Steve knows I shoot it to him like I see it and that I am not trying to garner favor (I know I would not get it)!!!

But, this club is a great club.  Steve "topgrades" the bad seeds out of the club and makes sure the good ones stay.  I have never seen a club where everyone agrees with every rule or choice... this is no different.  But, Dixie runs this club with no favortism, bias, or political leanings.  

I have been there 11 years this year, and have no more rights than someone who just wrote their first check.  It is a great club, good for newcomers, and shhh... don't tell anyone, but Dixie has gotten that deer herd looking just right!


----------



## dixie (Apr 7, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWmannnnnnnnn J/T we need a blush button or sumtin!! LOL, Thanks dawg, BUT, let me tell you something, your still kinda a newby here, Woody's slapped me on the fanny and got my chin up off the floor more than once about membership and how to run a club, same with J/T, Sandra and now Vernon have as much to with our food plots as I do. PHarris is the "brains behind"  our new rules. Anyway, where I'm going with this is, I quit trying to do it all long ago. I've never asked for help and or advice here and failed to get it. That's not to say I did everything, but I got the ideas and suggestions I needed for our club. So, I thank you for your statment about Cobbs Legion and want say thank you to all here involved with making it what it is


----------



## dawglover73 (Apr 7, 2006)

Any time you want a pat on the back, puddin!


----------



## raghorn (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't forget me Steve, I'm still lookin' for that invite.......


----------



## dixie (Apr 8, 2006)

raghorn said:
			
		

> Don't forget me Steve, I'm still lookin' for that invite.......


ouch-- rag you and 2-3 others should have heard from me, if you havn't shoot me your personal info again and I'll ck into it and make sure you do.


----------



## raghorn (Apr 8, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> ouch-- rag you and 2-3 others should have heard from me, if you havn't shoot me your personal info again and I'll ck into it and make sure you do.


PM sent Steve, thanks.


----------



## raghorn (Apr 10, 2006)

Sent you another PM to respond to your last one, I need an address for you.Thanks again.


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rag, you have mail.


----------



## raghorn (Apr 11, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Rag, you have mail.


I'll check it when I get home in the morning, thanks.


----------



## raghorn (Apr 14, 2006)

Another Pm in your box


----------

